# Heated Steering Wheel not working



## The Thomas J (Sep 10, 2010)

Before I changed the battery the heated steering wheel was working fine. Now that it's 22* it's not working.
The light turns on then goes off after 20 seconds. I ran a scan with Carly and this error code 0094f2 for the steering column came up. I cleared it and it came back immediately. My cruise control works.


----------



## wcr3d (Jul 17, 2012)

94F2SZL: Steering wheel heating: heating mat, short-circuit to terminal 30


----------



## The Thomas J (Sep 10, 2010)

wcr3d said:


> 94F2SZL: Steering wheel heating: heating mat, short-circuit to terminal 30


Thank you.
What's the repair?


----------



## wcr3d (Jul 17, 2012)

You can look up the error code here, there might be a link for the fix.
www.bmwfault.codes
This is probably going to be a replace instead of fix.


----------



## The Thomas J (Sep 10, 2010)

wcr3d said:


> You can look up the error code here, there might be a link for the fix.
> www.bmwfault.codes
> This is probably going to be a replace instead of fix.


I think it's the clockspring because I have airbag codes too.

*According to this:
At the steering column are controls for options on your BMW. You can operate the turn signals, wipers and cruise control via the steering wheel switches. The switches are all mounted to a central control module that bolts to the steering column. Each switch is serviceable as is the module (SZL).

The steering column switch assembly includes the cluster of switches mounted at the top of the steering column underneath the steering wheel, the clock spring and the control module known as SZL. The switches are responsible for operating wipers and washers, turn signals, headlight dimmers and cruise control. The clock spring is a spring-wound ribbon of wire used to connect electrical circuits through the steering wheel, examples of these circuits include: horn, driver airbag and multi-function switches on the steering wheel.

The SZL is usually the culprit when there is a malfunction in the switches.

When the clock spring fails, it usually leaves a fault code for the driver airbag. If you suspect your clock spring is responsible for a fault code, especially an airbag fault code, have it professionally diagnosed.






BMW E60 5-Series Steering Column Switch Replacement (2003-2010) - Pelican Parts Technical Article


This tech article shows you how to replace the SZL or steering column switch control module.Wayne R. Dempsey



www.pelicanparts.com





Man, just when I thought I got this all figured out, she slaps me in the face again. It's so frustrating,*


----------

